# Oil Spill Results In More Owner Surrenders



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is tragic beyond words........

I don't know if anything will come of this or not, but I contacted FREEKIBBLE.COM to see if they can help.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is only going to get worse. I was listening to a radio program this morning, and a man who lived 20 miles from the shore in Pensacola, called to say his neighborhood smells like WD-40. He said the people that are ill, like himself, need to stay indoors, running air purifiers. 

I am scared that we are going to end up having a lot of sick pets and people on shore too.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is just terrible...the weird thing is, that here, in the North east, you don't hear much about it at all, just what you see on television. But in the end, it affects us all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*An Obomination*

this is an OBOMINATION!

Those poor people and animals and wildlife on the Gulf Coast.

*NOTE: If the shelters would contact Petsmart Charities, I bet they would help with food, etc.*


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, everyone! I read posts all the time and have never posted before. I live an hour and a half away from the Mississippi Gulf Coast. A creek flows thru the back of our property, and we take our 3 goldens there to swim almost everyday. Yesterday, when we got out of the water we (including our dogs) all had black spots all over us. They were almost impossible to get off. I don't know if it could've been oil or tar, but this problem is going to be worse than they think. I don't know how it could be in our water because it flows into the direction of the coast, not away from it. But anyway, these poor animals everywhere down here. It makes me sick.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's especially sad b/c the homeless animal situation down here is already not so great. If I could adopt another dog I would in a heartbeat. I'm praying we don't have any disastrous hurricanes this year, b/c that would just increase the number of abandoned/homeless animals (as well as people.)


----------

